# Corsair Obsidian 550D



## Darksaber (May 5, 2012)

With every major case manufacturer trying to offer a silent case option, it was just a matter of time before Corsair did the same. Somewhat late to the party, the Obsidian 550D costs a bit more than the competition, but manages to offer an extremely well rounded package giving the user the flexibility between silence and viable compromise for performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (May 19, 2012)

Awesome review!

I really like these new silent cases! I want to get this with a Ivy and 670!


----------



## MT Alex (May 19, 2012)

Good review.


----------



## arnoo1 (May 19, 2012)

Soon!! And this case will be mine!!! Muwhaha 

Nice review


----------



## Montalva (May 19, 2012)

Best chassi i have ever used!


----------



## Isenstaedt (May 19, 2012)

Looks very neat. I like it.


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2012)

I have this case. I got it for $110 not $150. It was $140 with $20 rebate, and I had a newegg promo code. So I guess I just got a really good deal.

I really love this case. I think its best feature is the modularity. If you want silence, you can put the side and top cover on. If you want fantastic cooling, take them off and get some more fans. I also liked that I could upgrade to watercooling if I felt like it.

My one complaint is the double door hinge. It is a very nice feature, yes, but also difficult. It can be difficult to open needing excessive force. Some times I will accidentally just rip it off entirely. At least it is easy to put back on.

Great case and my two cents.

Point is Great case (I love this case) and my two cents(my experience). I guess I could of left out how much I paid because that is pretty much bragging.


----------



## tedy (May 20, 2012)

james not everyone get code...in europe is 130€, which is way over 160$.


----------



## Montalva (May 20, 2012)

tedy said:


> james not everyone get code...in europe is 130€, which is way over 160$.



That was not the point..


----------



## Woodhull (May 21, 2012)

Anyone used both this and the P280 and can offer a comparison?


----------



## Fairlady-z (Jun 11, 2012)

I just ordered this case, as I am down sizing from a 800D due to space and also wanted to change things up a bit. I also opted out for a H60 cooler and AF120SP Corsair fans so will update how it goes once I get it all in. I need fan controller for this thing though not sure which route to go with. Since I want it to be flush so I can close the darn door.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2012)

Fairlady-z said:


> I just ordered this case, as I am down sizing from a 800D due to space and also wanted to change things up a bit. I also opted out for a H60 cooler and AF120SP Corsair fans so will update how it goes once I get it all in. I need fan controller for this thing though not sure which route to go with. Since I want it to be flush so I can close the darn door.



I have an nzxt sentry with this case. Its flush. There was another flush fan controller I saw right afterwords that I wish I had got though because it was up to 60W for similar price.


----------



## Fairlady-z (Jun 11, 2012)

james888 said:


> I have an nzxt sentry with this case. Its flush. There was another flush fan controller I saw right afterwords that I wish I had got though because it was up to 60W for similar price.



Gosh thanks for the heads up, but I have had a terrible experience with the LCD Double din touch and single bay touch as well. For what ever reason my fans all rattled when I turned them down to a lower settings which was worse than them being on high. Than I switch to a Scyth fan controller and no issues at all.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2012)

Fairlady-z said:


> Gosh thanks for the heads up, but I have had a terrible experience with the LCD Double din touch and single bay touch as well. For what ever reason my fans all rattled when I turned them down to a lower settings which was worse than them being on high. Than I switch to a Scyth fan controller and no issues at all.



I must of got the name mixed up bevause mine is not touch. Its a manual thing.

Google searched. I have the nzxt sentry mesh.


----------



## Fairlady-z (Jun 11, 2012)

@james888

That looks pretty nice do they have a non mesh one? Also, what do you think of this fan controller.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=34293


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2012)

Fairlady-z said:


> @james888
> 
> That looks pretty nice do they have a non mesh one? Also, what do you think of this fan controller.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=34293



I don't know if there is one with out mesh. I got it when I had a haf 912(mesh). It was $20, but that beneflix one looks better to me, and has led switch. Otherwise same specs.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 11, 2012)

I love this case

Do they make a full size equivalent


----------



## Montalva (Jun 12, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I love this case
> 
> Do they make a full size equivalent



Hmm.. The only case I can think of in the Obsidian series that is bigger/E-ATX is the 800D.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I love this case
> 
> Do they make a full size equivalent



You maybe able to find a used 700D or you can just get a 800D and get the optional side panel.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 3, 2013)

I just finished reading the review and despit it being a bit old, you still might want to change the confusing typos on last page - twice it says 550R. 

Also, on page 4 we can read _In total the Carbide 500R ships with four fans right out of the box._. I can't tell whether the case name is a typo or the whole sentence is copypasted from different article. Super confusing.

Otherwise, great review and it convinced me to buy it.


----------

